# Which is the best?



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 24, 2006)

Which do y'all think is the best final Fantasy game? My favorite is FF6, released here as Final Fantasy 3. what do you think?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 24, 2006)

10 was my favorite. I've played from 7 onwards.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 24, 2006)

I enjoyed 10 and while you can milk a lot of extra hours from it, the main story  felt much shorter than the others. Especially 9, which is my favorite for the non-snes ones, 9 was insanely long and complicated, but that's how I like them!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 24, 2006)

It was indeed. A bit too cartooney for my taste though.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, I feel that was it's only weakness. It's cinematics were absolute works of art, though.


----------



## Aes (Jul 24, 2006)

For me, it's really hard to say.  I really can't choose just one. 

 - FF1:  My first one, it's what got me hooked, and I still have cravings to play it.  Additionally, one day I plan to actually get around to finishing my ROM overhaul. 

 - FF6:  Lots of enjoyable characters to choose from, and just a fun game overall.  Plus, it's the only FF I can think of that rewards you with a nice, open-ended pasture to graze in at the end.

 - FF10-2:  I dunno, it's not popular with most people, but I love it anyway.  Mid-fight class changing and the degree of open-endedness both are awesome to me.


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Jul 24, 2006)

the smiling weirwood said:
			
		

> Which do y'all think is the best final Fantasy game? My favorite is FF6, released here as Final Fantasy 3. what do you think?


 
This is one of my favorite games, period.


----------

